# Groups From My Youth



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

Of all the groups I remember while growing up in the mid-late '50's, the Everly Brothers stand out. I wore out a lot of 45's and LP's of them from 1959, when I turned a teenager, till I got out of high school. Many of their songs still bring back precious memories, like "Like Strangers", "Let it be Me", and "Devoted to You".

I was saddened to learn about Phil's death early last year. I found a video on YouTube of their 1983 concert at the Royal Albert Hall in London which had to be the best I had ever seen of them and especially since it was their first reunion in ten years. I liked it so well, I wend hunting for a possible DVD of that concert, found it and bought it. I don't think I've ever heard them sound so good before. They are sorely missed but always remembered.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCdp3neIDO4

FF to 44:00 and listen to this great harmony of "Devoted to You" or 1:00 and "Let it be Me".


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I came along just a bit later during the peace and love generation, but I do remember the Everly Brothers. Folks my age will always be indebted to them for inspiring Simon and Garfunkel who were like the Everly Brothers of the next decade.


----------



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

I've read that had it not been for the Everly Brothers there may not have been Simon and Garfunkel who were in their own right superb. That's another group that bring back some fond memories.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

ColColt,

Have you ever heard Emmylou Harris' version of "Like Strangers"? It's another beautiful rendition.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am the fourth child in a family of six children, with fourteen years between the oldest and the youngest. So when I was eight, my elder siblings were sixteen, thirteen and eleven. The two oldest bought Everly Brothers 78s and played them. I had no idea what Bird Dog was about, but I did love the B side, 'Devoted to You', with its beautiful harmonies, and I still do. 

My era was The Beatles, The Stones, The Who and The Kinks. Plenty of good groups there, and I had a crush on Paul McCartney and George Harrison, but looking back, I'd go for The Animals, The Hollies and Manfred Mann.

About six years ago we went to see Paul Jones, the lead vocalist from Manfred Mann, performing at our local theatre. He was more lined, but still lithe and ginger and with the same sexy smile. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

> Have you ever heard Emmylou Harris' version of "Like Strangers"? It's another beautiful rendition.


Never heard that one but I do like her quite a bit. It seems I've got an album by Vern Gosdin and her. If that's the one I'm thinking of, they were dynamic on the song, "It Started All Over Again".

I remember the Beatles and Stones first hit the American scene when I was a Senior in high school. They made quite a big hit in my area and I'm sure everywhere else. I always liked the Stones better for some reason..maybe I just felt sorry for Mick Jagger.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I'm much younger than you are, but I enyoj in the music of Everly Brothers nonetheless! American popular music from the 50's and early 60's is so beautiful! It must have been great to have lived in those times, I almost envy you.


----------



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

It was a marvelous time. It was great to be the age I was then and have so many good memories of that time. Crime where I lived was all but non-existent...no drugs. The worse thing you could do was get drunk on Friday night. There were a lot of great groups then and it would take a lot of space listing them all but yes, it was a great time-the likes of that we'll never see again. This was before color TV, computers and the Internet and we didn't miss it at all.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm also from the next generation after the Everly Brothers, though I do remember hearing them on the radio in my pre-teen years. I loved the harmonies. They were also favorites of Paul McCartney, as I remember. The "Phil and Don" of "Let 'em In".

The Chapin Sisters did a great tribute album of their music not long ago. Worth checking out.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard Norah Jones and Billie Joe Armstrong's Everly Brothers tribute album "Foreverly" for the first time a few days ago, and was surprised at how respectfully and successfully it was done:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I still get a kick out of listening to the music of my youth:

Tangerine Dream
Klaus Schulze
Ash Ra Tempel
Amon Düül
Manuel Göttsching
Clearlight Symphony
White Noise
Nektar
Gong
Hawkwind
Velvet Underground
Captain Beefheart
Slapp Happy
Cluster
Kraftwerk
Brian Eno
Sensations Fix
Conny Schnitzler

and hundreds more.


----------



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

That was good. Most of those songs came from the album, "Songs Our Daddy Taught Us".


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

brotagonist said:


> I still get a kick out of listening to the music of my youth:


There is almost nothing I listened to in my youth that I have outgrown, except possibly some of the sillier posturings of 80s metal (though I was scarcely a youth then). But prog and experimental non-mainstream acts will always be my non-classical meat and three.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Weston said:


> There is almost nothing I listened to in my youth that I have outgrown...


I listen to very little of that old stuff any more  so I guess I have outgrown it, but it's fun to reminisce.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was a kid some of my earliest musical memories were a bunch of the mid-60s 45s which belonged to my late brother (which he never took with him when he got married in 1969) - Small Faces, Stones, Kinks, Lovin' Spoonful etc. but my actual first loves when I started buying music of my own in 1977 were Status Quo, The Who, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd and The Sensational Alex Harvey Band.

The first 'movement' I latched onto when it began in 79/80 was the NWoBHM (the New Wave of British Heavy Metal). Sat as I now am in the comfy chair of hindsight a lot of the bands that sprang up from that scene were mediocre and relatively few made it, but back then it was the 'vibe' that counted.

What was different back in the late 70s/early 80s was that pop/rock music was more polarised on a 'tribal' level - kids dressed in recognisably different ways according to their tastes and often withdrew into bunker mentality-based suspicion of other trends as there was relatively little collaboration or cross-pollination between the purveyors of different musical styles to help bring the barriers down. The Clash did their best up to a point but they essentially remained a predominantly punk band with a predominantly punk audience - I think the rave/acid house culture from a few years later was the first real scene where adherents from disparate groups found some genuinely common ground.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I am the fourth child in a family of six children, with fourteen years between the oldest and the youngest. So when I was eight, my elder siblings were sixteen, thirteen and eleven. The two oldest bought Everly Brothers 78s and played them. I had no idea what Bird Dog was about, but I did love the B side, 'Devoted to You', with its beautiful harmonies, and I still do.
> 
> My era was The Beatles, The Stones, The Who and The Kinks. Plenty of good groups there, and I had a crush on Paul McCartney and George Harrison, but looking back, I'd go for The Animals, The Hollies and Manfred Mann.
> 
> About six years ago we went to see Paul Jones, the lead vocalist from Manfred Mann, performing at our local theatre. He was more lined, but still lithe and ginger and with the same sexy smile. Ahhhhhhh!


Were/are any of your siblings interested in classical music?

I agree that the Everly Brothers were terrific.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Were/are any of your siblings interested in classical music?
> 
> I agree that the Everly Brothers were terrific.


Thanks for asking.

Most of them were/are like me - they liked some classical music, the stuff we heard a lot in our youth 'on the wireless', such as Holst's Planets, the Ritual Fire Dance, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Carmen and so on.

But my youngest brother - somewhat reclusive, spending hours alone in the sandpit because as a little boy he was slow to speak after his older siblings accidentally knocked out most of his milk teeth* - is a bona fide lover of classical music. His favourite composer used to be Mahler but is now Bruckner.

My era - the sixties - was *the* era for groups, but there were some who make me cringe now when I remember them, notably *Hermann's Hermits* and *Freddy & the Dreamers*. They were just too cute.

_* I struck the first blow, when I was playing on the swing that Dad had hung in the door of our shed, and Little Bro toddled right into my outstretched feet. Then my two older brothers were having a playfight on the landing & Baby Bro sort of got embroiled with them, and one of the flailing feet caught the teeth that were left. Thus are destinies shaped..._


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Most of them were/are like me - they liked some classical music, the stuff we heard a lot in our youth 'on the wireless', such as Holst's Planets, the Ritual Fire Dance, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Carmen and so on.
> 
> ...


I'm from the same era. I also love those wonderful songs from the 1950's too. "Tears on my Pillow"; etc.


----------

